# Mine's First show!



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Good Luck!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

oh that sounds exciting good luck and have loads of fun


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

hey everyone,

Thankyou heeps!! its made me more confident ( its my 6th show ever ) :shock: 

Im more of a teach peope how to ride train my horses kinda girl! i love showing but dont have the guts to.


----------



## Classical_Hand (Jun 26, 2007)

Good luck! =] Take lots of pics, I'd love to see them afterwards.


----------



## Topsyturvyuu (Jun 27, 2007)

Showing is loads of fun!!! Hope you do good! Ditto about pictures.


----------

